# Making icons with a CLEAR background



## Randy G (Oct 5, 2000)

I hope it's okay to post this question here (I'm not really sure where to put it ).

Okay, here's the deal......Sometimes I make my own icons, I use Irfanview to do this (simple & gives great results). My only problem is, I don't like the backgrounds. I frequently change my desktop wallpaper & the icon backgrounds make some of them look stupid. 

I've had a few programs recommended to me, but unfortunately I can't shell out $50 for a program whenever I like (I wish!!!).
There has to be a simple solution....... Lol! Something free. 

Recently, I've found a few great online editors, but mostly dealing with jpg's & gif's.

Any solutions?


----------



## jwbirdsong (Nov 7, 2002)

Randy
If you are just looking to make the icons on your desktop/machine have a clear background I've got a great *FREE* program to do just that......but I haven't used it in some months and it's on one of my BU cds....... some where............ I'll find it Sun. hopefully and post the linik for it


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Randy G:

You need Snlco icon editor by Snidesoft.

http://snidesoft.cjb.net/

You get transparency by painting the whole edit screen 'transparent' and then making your icon on top of that.


----------



## Randy G (Oct 5, 2000)

Thanks guys! 

I know its no big deal to some people, but it has always annoyed the p*ss out of me......lol! 

Stoner I'll check out that link, & jwbirdsong, if u can find out which prog. u have, post a link. I'll try them both.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I haven't used this, but it looks promising called Clic...Freeware, check it out HERE it's #3 on the list ...Rhett


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello!

MicroAngelo also can produce transparent background icons, either ones you make from scratch, or pre-made ones that can be edited.


----------



## jwbirdsong (Nov 7, 2002)

Randy etal.

Finally found it then had to search for a current link but here you go..I'd forgotten how much I like this...Thanks for the reminder
TRANSPARENT v4.2


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Well I don't make my own icons, but I do change my desktop theme A LOT ... I hate the "blobs" of color behind the icon text too!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hi Randy G

Haven't seen you in a while! Most people probably still think you are my evil alternate ego, but we both know the truth!!

I can suggest using the Microsoft GIF Animator which has an easy way of making the background transparant.


----------

